# Forum About Russia Politics  Всех бомжей посадят за решетку.

## mishau_

Проблема бомжей, оказывается, решается очень просто - их можно просто посадить за решетку и все. Ни за что. Просто чтоб не мешали.  http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/07/24/srochno/302241/ 
А мы еще рассуждаем о том быдло у нас люди или не быдло, в 21 веке. 
рабское общество может породить только рабское общество

----------


## Rtyom

С одной стороны регистрация — тоже хорошо. С другой — неладно что-то с этим законопроектом.   ::

----------


## charlestonian

> Проблема бомжей, оказывается, решается очень просто - их можно просто посадить за решетку и все. Ни за что. Просто чтоб не мешали.  http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/07/24/srochno/302241/ 
> А мы еще рассуждаем о том быдло у нас люди или не быдло, в 21 веке. 
> рабское общество может породить только рабское общество

 Check out the comments, esp. the second one: решение проблемы - создание резервации, Бомжеграда.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Проблема бомжей, оказывается, решается очень просто - их можно просто посадить за решетку и все. Ни за что. Просто чтоб не мешали.  http://mk.ru/blogs/MK/2007/07/24/srochno/302241/ 
> А мы еще рассуждаем о том быдло у нас люди или не быдло, в 21 веке. 
> рабское общество может породить только рабское общество

 Не "ни за что" и не "всех". Как всегда, все переврал. Отдельное спасибо за то, что походя обозвал всех быдлом.  :: 
С таким демагогическим талантом тебе надо в политику.

----------


## mishau_

Это фашизм в самом его голом виде. 
Я ничего не переврал, и быдлом никого не обзывал, причем попутно. читать просто можно немного внимательнее. Что такое демагогия,  рекомендую расширить познания в русском языке при помощи энциклопедии.

----------


## Rtyom

Утрируете, mishau_.  *gRomoZeka*, +1

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я ничего не переврал, и быдлом никого не обзывал, причем попутно. читать просто можно немного внимательнее. Что такое демагогия,  рекомендую расширить познания в русском языке при помощи энциклопедии.

 Прочитано внимательно. 
Если вы, mishau_, сами не в курсе, что такое демагогия, вот вам определение:
ДЕМАГОГИЯ (греч. dеmagogia, от dеmos — народ и ago — веду), воздействие на чувства, инстинкты, сознание людей, разжигание страстей для достижения каких-либо, обычно политических, целей, основанное на намеренном извращении фактов; высокопарные рассуждения, прикрывающие какие-либо корыстные цели. 
Ваше постоянное вытье по поводу и без повода лучше не опишешь. 
А если вы не видите разницы между нынешней ситуацией и фашизмом, могу только посоветовать почитать книги по истории и архивные документы, а не только опусы Новодворской.

----------


## Ramil

Нет, блин. Вот у нас по конституции за каждым человеком закреплены определённые права. 
Если не-бомжей регистрируют при помощи паспортной системы, налоговых органов, органов соц. обеспечения и проч., то почему бомжи должны стать исключением из общего правила? Мне вот интересно, почему я - законопослушный гражданин должен таскать с собой паспорт, документы на машину, права и проч. Почему я, платящий налоги гражданин, должен всё это терпеть, а бродягам у нас всё можно? 
И вообще - поменьше читайте московского комсомольца. Это желтое и вредное для психики чтиво.

----------


## mishau_

> Если вы, mishau_, сами не в курсе, что такое демагогия, вот вам определение:
> ДЕМАГОГИЯ (греч. dеmagogia, от dеmos — народ и ago — веду), воздействие на чувства, инстинкты, сознание людей, разжигание страстей для достижения каких-либо, обычно политических, целей, основанное на намеренном извращении фактов; высокопарные рассуждения, прикрывающие какие-либо корыстные цели.

 Глупо. Корыстных целей у меня нет. Факты я не извращал, по крайней мере намеренно. Никаких рассуждений не делал. На чувства воздействовать мыслей и не было, да и целей политических нет. 
А теперь о демагогии. _
Демагогия — набор ораторских и полемических приемов и средств, позволяющих ввести аудиторию в заблуждение и склонить её на свою сторону. Чаще всего применяется для достижения политических целей, в рекламной деятельности. 
Основными и наиболее очевидными демагогическими уловками служат скрытие истиного положения вещей, недомолвки, отказ от рациональной аргументации._ 
Так вот, вместо того чтобы реально аргументировать сою позицию, ты опять опускаешься до комментариев моей личности и еще предлагаешь мне идти в политику. Демагог-то не я. Но твою личность равно как и мою предлагаю обсуждать в другом топике. Пиши комментарии по существу вопроса. Как это делать учить не буду.  ::     

> Нет, блин. Вот у нас по конституции за каждым человеком закреплены определённые права.
> Если не-бомжей регистрируют при помощи паспортной системы, налоговых органов, органов соц. обеспечения и проч., то почему бомжи должны стать исключением из общего правила? Мне вот интересно, почему я - законопослушный гражданин должен таскать с собой паспорт, документы на машину, права и проч. Почему я, платящий налоги гражданин, должен всё это терпеть, а бродягам у нас всё можно?

 Вот опять, попытки обсудить регистрацию. Да кто ж против-то. Но сажать на год за утерю какой-то вшивой бумажонки?! Глупость какая. Да еще при условии что у нас переполнены тюрьмы.   

> И вообще - поменьше читайте московского комсомольца. Это желтое и вредное для психики чтиво.

 А я это по третьему каналу услышал в начале, потом полез искать подтверждение. Нашел в mk. А насчет чтива, это новости 1-го канала телевизора.

----------


## Ramil

> Вот опять, попытки обсудить регистрацию. Да кто ж против-то. Но сажать на год за утерю какой-то вшивой бумажонки?! Глупость какая. Да еще при условии что у нас переполнены тюрьмы.

 Строгость российских законов смягчается необязательностью их исполнения...
Ты это прекрасно знаешь. Потом, за несоблюдение паспортного режима меня тоже могут привлечь. Кроме того, учреждение социальной помощи не есть тюрьма.
И то, лицо БОМЖ туда направляется ТОЛЬКО после повторных задержаний, т.е. когда он сознательно нарушит закон несколько раз. Там им как минимум будет предоставлена крыша над головой, регулярное питание и какое-никакое лечение. Если человек паразитирует на обществе, отказываясь работать, считаю вполне правомерным его органичение в гражданских правах.    

> А я это по третьему каналу услышал в начале, потом полез искать подтверждение. Нашел в mk. А насчет чтива, это новости 1-го канала телевизора.

 А телевизор вообще лучше не смотреть. Я вот не смотрю. Тем не менее - в курсе всех событий, и аппетит у меня здоровый.

----------


## mishau_

> Если человек паразитирует на обществе, отказываясь работать, считаю вполне правомерным его органичение в гражданских правах.

 Fascism is an authoritarian political ideology (generally tied to a mass movement) that considers individual and other societal interests subordinate to the needs of the state. 
Я же не понимаю что такое "паразитирует на обществе" в принципе. Если инвалид живет на иждивении у родителей, не работает, это паразит общества? Если бомж питается отбросами и кое-как перебивается случайными заработками, это тоже паразит общества?

----------


## charlestonian

Ramil said:
Если человек паразитирует на обществе, отказываясь работать, считаю вполне правомерным его органичение в гражданских правах.  
(Edited. Транслит не допускается. L.) 
OK... У Ленина научился?  ::   
Lampada: Хватит ко мне придираться!!!!! Go pick on somebody else, OK?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Да какие ограничения? Регистрация раз в полгода? И что? От бомжей убудет зарегистрироваться?
Такая регистрация - аналог прописки для людей, у которых прописки нет (как, очевидно, и жилья). 
Я согласна с Рамилем. Вот я приеду в Москву, с меня тоже потребуют регистрацию. А с бомжа, выходит, нельзя. Т.е. у бомжа должно быть прав больше, чем у меня? Все равны, только одни равнее других, так что ли?  ::  
А что делать с неопознанными трупами? С бомжами, которых давно и безуспешно ищут родственники (бывает и такое). Так появится хотя бы минимальная возможность опознать/найти этих людей.

----------


## Ramil

> Я же не понимаю что такое "паразитирует на обществе" в принципе. Если инвалид живет на иждивении у родителей, не работает, это паразит общества? Если бомж питается отбросами и кое-как перебивается случайными заработками, это тоже паразит общества?

 Именно так. Если он трудоспособен - пусть работает. Он, в конце-концов, - источник санитарно эпидемиологической опасности. 
Насчёт фашизма. Я никогда не был сторонником равенства прав человека для всех. Считаю, что люди, приносящие пользу обществу, в котором живут, должны иметь больше прав, чем те же бомжи. Идея равенства прав - идея идиотская. Я не сторонник таких радикальных идеологий как фашизм или коммунизм, но в то же время, не считаю, что у всех людей должны быть равные права. Эта идея, де-факто, всё равно не работает ни в одной стране мира.  
Я скажу даже больше - считаю, что необходимо разработать систему оценки сопротивляемости психологическому внушению для человека. И тех, у кого этот порог слишком низкий (т.е. люди легко поддающиеся внушению) следует ограничить в правах избирать и быть избранным. В голосовании должны участвовать только те, кто способен принять самостоятельное решение, а не является транслятором навязанных ему идей.

----------


## charlestonian

Ramil for President!!!!!  ::

----------


## Оля

> Я скажу даже больше - считаю, что необходимо разработать систему оценки сопротивляемости психологическому внушению для человека. И тех, у кого этот порог слишком низкий (т.е. люди легко поддающиеся внушению) следует ограничить в правах избирать и быть избранным.

 Рамиль, только тест на внушаемость надо будет проходить каждые год/два.   ::  Люди меняются.

----------


## Lampada

Человек должен иметь право быть внушённым тем, кем он только пожелает.  Это входит в понятие "свобода", нет?

----------


## Ramil

> Человек должен иметь право быть внушённым тем, кем он только пожелает.  Это входит в понятие "свобода", нет?

 Ради бога, но в этом случае он теряет право голоса.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Человек должен иметь право быть внушённым тем, кем он только пожелает.  Это входит в понятие "свобода", нет?   Ради бога, но в этом случае он теряет право голоса.

 Значит, ты бы предпочёл диктатуру свободе?   ::

----------


## Оля

> считаю, что необходимо разработать систему оценки сопротивляемости психологическому внушению для человека. И тех, у кого этот порог слишком низкий (т.е. люди легко поддающиеся внушению) следует ограничить в правах избирать и быть избранным.

 Кстати, я думаю, что у меня этот порог очень высокий... Но мне не интересно ни избирать, ни избираться.   :: 
Я с легкостью откажусь от этих прав.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Lampada  Человек должен иметь право быть внушённым тем, кем он только пожелает.  Это входит в понятие "свобода", нет?   Ради бога, но в этом случае он теряет право голоса.   Значит, ты бы предпочёл диктатуру свободе?

 А при чём здесь диктатура? Никто не диктует тебе ничего. Просто если ты легко поддаёшься внушению - то твой голос будет, как это... biased.  Как раз это попытка сохранить принципы демократии. Хочешь права - имей обязательсва и разделяй ответственность. Не хочешь обязательств и ответственности - теряй права. 
И потом, если следовать твоей трактовке свободы, давай разрешим всё. Употребление и торговлю наркотиками например. Да вообще - всё. Свобода епть. Т.е. анархия. Для такого общества правительство не нужно.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  считаю, что необходимо разработать систему оценки сопротивляемости психологическому внушению для человека. И тех, у кого этот порог слишком низкий (т.е. люди легко поддающиеся внушению) следует ограничить в правах избирать и быть избранным.   Кстати, я думаю, что у меня этот порог очень высокий... Но мне не интересно ни избирать, ни избираться.  
> Я с легкостью откажусь от этих прав.

 Это твоё право. Главное - оградить избирательные урны от леммингов. Просто сейчас главное оружие кандидатов - пиар и демагогия. Мне лично, это не нравится.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Ramil        Originally Posted by Lampada  Человек должен иметь право быть внушённым тем, кем он только пожелает.  Это входит в понятие "свобода", нет?   Ради бога, но в этом случае он теряет право голоса.   Значит, ты бы предпочёл диктатуру свободе?     А при чём здесь диктатура? Никто не диктует тебе ничего. Просто если ты легко поддаёшься внушению - то твой голос будет, как это... biased.  Как раз это попытка сохранить принципы демократии. Хочешь права - имей обязательсва и разделяй ответственность. Не хочешь обязательств и ответственности - теряй права. 
> И потом, если следовать твоей трактовке свободы, давай разрешим всё. Употребление и торговлю наркотиками например. Да вообще - всё. Свобода епть. Т.е. анархия. Для такого общества правительство не нужно.

 Ты сам себе противоречишь:  "никто не диктует тебе ничего", но и _права выбора тебе не дадим, если не будешь подчиняться моим указаниям._  Анархия здесь не причём, потому что есть законы.  А свободу совести тоже запретишь?  Вряд ли мы с тобой договоримся.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Ты сам себе противоречишь:  "никто не диктует тебе ничего", но и _права выбора тебе не дадим, если не будешь подчиняться моим указаниям._  Анархия здесь не причём, потому что есть законы.  А свободу совести тоже запретишь?  Вряд ли мы с тобой договоримся.

 Кто это будет "дадим" или "не дадим"? Это должно регулироваться законом. Законодательной нормой. По конституции людям должны даваться не только права, но и вменяться обязанности. И там же регулироваться, сколько прав по каким обязанностям предоставляются.
И чем выше твоё положение в обществе - тем больше у  тебя должно быть обязанностей перед этим обществом. 
Свободу совести никто не отменяет - думай, что хочешь. 
Я ничего не хочу запретить. Я хочу отобрать право голоса у тех, кто не в состоянии принять самостоятельного решения.

----------


## Оля

> Главное - оградить избирательные урны от леммингов.

 А что такое "лемминг"?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Главное - оградить избирательные урны от леммингов.   А что такое "лемминг"?

 Хомяки-самоубийцы. Славятся стадным инстинктом.  :: 
(Если ты не шутила)

----------


## mishau_

Наше общество (на котором кто-то паразитирует), можно уподобить длинной-предлинной очереди за колбасой. Есть какие-то привелегированные люди, которые показав бумажку проходят без очереди. Есть люди которые за денежку проходят с черного хода. А многие честно сидят в очереди и ничего не получают. В целом в такой очереди народ настроен антагонистически, все друг друга ненавидят. Все друг на друга смотрят с недоверием. Есть и люди, которые по ряду причин не в состоянии осилить очередь и вместо того чтобы таким людям помочь, очередь их просто не пускает.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Главное - оградить избирательные урны от леммингов.   А что такое "лемминг"?

 Вообще, это такой зверёк, но я имел ввиду них: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemmings_(video_game)   

> The "lemmings" of the game are small, green-haired humanoid beings that mindlessly walk en masse into any danger in their path...
> ...individual lemmings continued to do whatever they are doing until instructed otherwise. That is, a walker continues to walk until he is assigned a skill (or dies).

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Ramil  Главное - оградить избирательные урны от леммингов.   А что такое "лемминг"?   Хомяки-самоубийцы. Славятся стадным инстинктом. 
> (Если ты не шутила)

 Нет, я не шутила.   ::  
P.S. Спасибо, Рамиль, теперь понятно.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Наше общество (на котором кто-то паразитирует), можно уподобить длинной-предлинной очереди за колбасой.

 Извини, но аналогия идиотская.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Наше общество (на котором кто-то паразитирует), можно уподобить длинной-предлинной очереди за колбасой.   Извини, но аналогия идиотская.

 Как и выводы:  

> В целом в такой очереди народ настроен антагонистически, все друг друга ненавидят.

----------


## mishau_

> Да какие ограничения? Регистрация раз в полгода? И что? От бомжей убудет зарегистрироваться?
> Такая регистрация - аналог прописки для людей, у которых прописки нет (как, очевидно, и жилья).

 Это лично не мое дело, убудет от них или нет. Это им виднее, но их почемуто не спрашивают.   

> Я согласна с Рамилем. Вот я приеду в Москву, с меня тоже потребуют регистрацию. А с бомжа, выходит, нельзя. Т.е. у бомжа должно быть прав больше, чем у меня? Все равны, только одни равнее других, так что ли?

 Нет не так, это опять демагогический прием. Он основан на неверном выводе, о том, если у тебя есть проблема, то для обеспечения равенства надо чтобы у других были такие же проблемы. Но есть одно но! Если тебе не нравится регистрация: 1) борись за то чтобы ее отменили (хотя бы персонально для тебя или для группы таких как ты). 2) продай жилье, перейди в социальную категорию бомжей - и нет проблем. Если у тебя дохнут коровы, это не значит что у соседа они должны дохнуть тоже, это лишь значит что надо разбираться со своими коровами, в своем хозяйстве, без того чтобы лезть в чужие дела.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Да какие ограничения? Регистрация раз в полгода? И что? От бомжей убудет зарегистрироваться?
> Такая регистрация - аналог прописки для людей, у которых прописки нет (как, очевидно, и жилья).   Это лично не мое дело, убудет от них или нет. Это им виднее, но их почемуто не спрашивают.

 Странный довод. Меня вот забыли спросить, хочу ли я платить налоги. И правильно сделали. Поскольку мне (как и многим другим) платить их не хочется. Но это необходимо для функционирования государства. Если законодательная власть посчитает, что для функционирования государства бомжам нужно регистрироваться, они обязаны это сделать, хочется им или нет.  
Их желания здесь абсолютно не играют никакой роли, т. к. их права при этом никак не ограничиваются (они так же вольны жить на своих помойках, как и раньше, или переезжать из города в город).

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_        Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  Да какие ограничения? Регистрация раз в полгода? И что? От бомжей убудет зарегистрироваться?
> Такая регистрация - аналог прописки для людей, у которых прописки нет (как, очевидно, и жилья).   Это лично не мое дело, убудет от них или нет. Это им виднее, но их почемуто не спрашивают.   Странный довод. Меня вот забыли спросить, хочу ли я платить налоги. И правильно сделали. Поскольку мне (как и многим другим) платить их не хочется. Но это необходимо для функционирования государства. Если законодательная власть посчитает, что для функционирования государства бомжам нужно регистрироваться, они обязаны это сделать, хочется им или нет.  
> Их желания здесь абсолютно не играют никакой роли, т. к. их права при этом никак не ограничиваются (они так же вольны жить на своих помойках, как и раньше, или переезжать из города в город).

 Тебя не забыли спросить. Есть выборы (формальные) и там ты можешь голосовать за кандидата, который, например, пообещал бы ликвидировать налоги, ну или сделать так чтобы именно твоя социальная группа налогов не платила. 
А вот у бомжей, права ограничиваются, потому что их за отказ посадят. Причем их посадят, а вот нелегальных иммигрантов просто выгонят. Почему у нас такое скотское отношение к своим же гражданам, я до сих пор не понимаю. Страна, которая глумилась над своими гражданами больше, чем это делали внешние враги. 
Потом, я не понимаю дались им эти бомжи. Есть проституция, коррупция, наркомания - столько серьезных проблем, а они с бомжами  воюют.

----------


## Ramil

_mishau кандидатов, отменяющих налоги нет и не будет. И ты это прекрасно знаешь. Согласно твоим же словам - пусть бомжи борятся за свои права  ::  
Меня за отказ платить налоги тоже посадят. И прав у меня тоже не много.  
И скотское отношение, в данном случае, исключительно по отношению к людям, ведущим скотский образ жизни и! не собирающихся его менять.

----------


## Оля

> исключительно по отношению к людям, ведущим скотский образ жизни и! не собирающимся его менять.

 Извини, ты считаешь, что у всех бомжей действительно есть возможность поменять свой образ жизни? По крайней мере поменять на что-то лучшее?
И не от хорошей жизни, я думаю, они докатились до такой вот "скотской жизни". Я раньше тоже не понимала, как это люди становятся бомжами, пока не узнала, что, например, после тюрьмы человеку некуда пойти жить, так как его квартиру конфисковало государство.

----------


## Ramil

> Извини, ты считаешь, что у всех бомжей действительно есть возможность поменять свой образ жизни? По крайней мере поменять на что-то лучшее?
> И не от хорошей жизни, я думаю, они докатились до такой вот "скотской жизни". Я раньше тоже не понимала, как это люди становятся бомжами, пока не узнала, что, например, после тюрьмы человеку некуда пойти жить, так как его квартиру конфисковало государство.

  

> исключительно по отношению к людям, ведущим скотский образ жизни *и! не собирающимся его менять.*

 Собственно, для этого их и регистрируют.

----------


## mishau_

А КАК У НИХ? 
Несколько лет назад в Вашингтоне у ворот Белого дома можно было видеть человека, по внешнему виду очень напоминавшего нашего бродягу. Оказалось, он - ветеран вьетнамской войны. Пришел с протестом против военных конфликтов. А вечером собирался отправиться в другой город. Сказал, что после войны просто выбрал такой образ жизни - по-другому не может. Никто ему не мешает. Даже платят пособие. На то и живет, и потому воровать на кусок хлеба ему не нужно. К слову, в США по подсчетам статистиков около 3 миллионов бродяг.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Сказал, что после войны просто выбрал такой образ жизни - по-другому не может. Никто ему не мешает. Даже платят пособие.

 Флаг им в руки.
Я считаю, люди, которые СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО выбирают такой образ жизни, не имеют право на пособие. Хотят бродяжничать, хотя имеют возможность себя обеспечивать и жить оседлой жизнью? Пусть бродяжничают, но не за счет государства. 
К сожалению, в России ужасающая ситуация в здравоохранении, особенно в "детских" больницах (ни необходимого оборудования, ни лекарств для смертельно больных детей), в так не любимой тобой милиции (в России НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ централизованной базы данных отпечатков пальцев, и это в 21 веке, извините, фиг поймаешь убийцу, если он уехал в другую область), и дальше перечислять можно бесконечно... На все нужны деньги.  
И если уж распределять деньги (если они есть), для меня бомжи, которые имеют возможность жить нормальной жизнью (да, надо напрячься, а кому легко?), но НЕ ХОТЯТ, должны стоять в очереди на деньги на самом последнем месте. И то, если что-то останется.

----------


## mishau_

> Флаг им в руки.
> Я считаю, люди, которые СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО выбирают такой образ жизни, не имеют право на пособие. Хотят бродяжничать, хотя имеют возможность себя обеспечивать и жить оседлой жизнью? Пусть бродяжничают, но не за счет государства.

 Тем не менее, даже наше убогое государство время от времени организует бесплатные обеды для бомжей, раздает им одеяла и одежду. Я уж не говорю о бесплатных приютах, которых правда катастрофически мало. 
Просто общество у нас злое, завистливое, любит смотреть другим в карман и считать деньги. При этом бОльшая часть любит считать себя православными христианами, а некоторые правители обожают попозировать в кадре со свечкой в храме.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Тем не менее, даже наше убогое государство время от времени организует бесплатные обеды для бомжей, раздает им одеяла и одежду. Я уж не говорю о бесплатных приютах, которых правда катастрофически мало.

 Ну так пусть скажут спасибо. 
А требовать этого они не имеют морального права, особенно те, кто (повторяю для тех, кто не понял) СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО, по собственной воле выбрал жизнь бродяги. Прежде чем вопить о своих правах, неплохо бы вспомнить о своих обязанностях перед обществом. На которые они давно забили.  

> Просто общество у нас злое, завистливое, любит смотреть другим в карман и считать деньги. При этом бОльшая часть любит считать себя православными христианами, а некоторые правители обожают попозировать в кадре со свечкой в храме.

 Ох, как ты людей не любишь, сколько в каждом посте желчи. Послушать тебя, так вокруг одно быдло и завистливые ублюдки. Кстати, сам себя христианином считаешь?

----------


## mishau_

А вот какая жизнь бомжей в Израиле. Что характерно: за решетку попадают только те, кто совершил реальные преступления.   http://mnenia.zahav.ru/ArticlePage.aspx?articleID=1834 
И еще - они (социальные службы Израиля) не христиане.

----------


## pisces

> Тем не менее, даже наше убогое государство время от времени организует бесплатные обеды для бомжей, раздает им одеяла и одежду. Я уж не говорю о бесплатных приютах, которых правда катастрофически мало. 
> Просто общество у нас злое, завистливое, любит смотреть другим в карман и считать деньги. При этом бОльшая часть любит считать себя православными христианами, а некоторые правители обожают попозировать в кадре со свечкой в храме.

 Мне вот интересно: почему люди, которые считают свое государство убогим, а общество - злым и завистливым, не переедут в другое, богатое государство с добрым и сочувствующим обществом? Наверно такие государства существуют, раз есть с чем сравнивать. И наверно, там будут только рады принять сознательного и сострадающего человека с высокими моральными ценностями, волей судьбы оказавшегося в ужасных условиях России. Вот Британия, например, даже террористов и бандитов к себе жить пускает, ну неужели для хорошего человека места не найдется? Опять же, если здесь приходится ругать российское государство бесплатно, то там при хорошем раскладе можно за это получать деньги.
И самое главное - этот человек сможет наконец, привычно поливая Россию помоями, больше не унижать себя, применяя к ней местоимение "наша".

----------


## mishau_

*gRomoZeka* *pisces*
Переход на личности. Игнорирую. 
Вот еще о бомжах, точнее цыганах.  
****  
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: А что он еще сделал доброго?  _Эльза берёт сигарету, закуривает._ 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Он избавил нас от цыган. 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: Но цыгане - очень милые люди. 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Что вы! Какой ужас! Я, правда, в жизни своей не видал ни одного цыгана. Но я еще в школе проходил, что это люди страшные. 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: Но почему? 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Это бродяги по природе, по крови. Они - враги любой государственной системы, иначе они обосновались бы где-нибудь, а не бродили бы туда-сюда. Они воруют детей. Они проникают всюду. Теперь мы вовсе очистились от них, но еще сто лет назад любой брюнет обязан был доказать, что в нем нет цыганской крови. 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: Кто вам рассказал все это о цыганах? 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Наш дракон. А разве они не воруют? 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: Допустим, воруют. Ну и что? Какое это имеет значение? Вы что, расист? 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Нет, что вы! Но ведь воровать, особенно детей... это ужасно. 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: Вы так думаете? 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Конечно. А как же ещё? 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ _(наставительно)_: То, что вы называете "кражей" - это национальной обычай, неотъемлемая часть цыганской культуры... 
Эльза берёт сигарету, закуривает. В дальнейшем она курит непрерывно. 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Простите, но вот вы же сами говорите - неотъемлемая... То есть, получается, они всегда будут воровать? 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: Конечно. 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Тогда господин дракон поступил с ними совершенно правильно. 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: А что он конкретно сделал? 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Я не помню точно. Сколько-то выгнал, а самых нахальных - съел. 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: То есть имел место акт геноцида. Поня-ятненько... 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Наверное, да... А что, это плохо? 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: А ты спроси у своего дружка. Кот, как ты относишься к геноциду? 
КОТ _(злобно шипит)_. 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: Сам видишь... 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Но ведь коты не воруют детей? 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ _(язвительно)_: Ну да. Они их иногда едят. Маленьких пушистых котяточек. Что, кот, воротишь морду? Бывают у вас такие прискорбные явления? 
КОТ _(злобно шипит)_. 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Но они же едят своих детей, а не наших, правда? 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ _(дожимая)_: А собаки иногда кусаются. И детей тоже кусают. Что ж теперь, из-за этих отдельных фактов уничтожать всех собак, а? 
КОТ _(тихо)_: Хорошая мысль... 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ (растерянно): Я не понимаю, зачем вы всё это говорите. Это же... это всё неправильно. Вы же сами в это не верите. Скажите мне, неужели вам и в самом деле так нравятся цыгане? Вы их действительно считаете очень милыми людьми? 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: Во что я верю, это моё личное дело. Насчёт цыган... н-да, в некоторых ситуациях предпочитаю держаться от них подальше. Но это моё личное дело, и это мой личный выбор. Я же их не ел и никуда не изгонял, не так ли? 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Но вы же странник, господин Ланцелот, вы всегда можете уйти, если вам что-то не нравится. А куда идти нам? И почему мы должны уходить, если к нам пришли цыгане? Пусть лучше уйдут они. Вот господин дракон и... 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: Ваш господин дракон - обыкновенный военный преступник и массовый убийца. Это вам скажут в любой правозащитной организации. Что касается вас, то вас никто не спрашивает, нравятся ли вам цыгане или нет. Они такие же люди, как и вы, и имеют такие же права, как и вы. 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ _(совершенно сбитый с толку)_: Но ведь они не такие же, как мы. Они воруют детей. И они бродят туда-сюда, и не слушаются никаких законов. И проникают всюду. Ведь это же всё правда? 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ _(назидательно)_: Да, они другие. Но вы должны принимать других такими, каковы он есть, не навязывая им своих представлений о чём бы то ни было. 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Что вы! Мы ничего никому не навязываем. Но ведь они воруют детей, господин Ланцелот. Нам очень не хочется, чтобы наши дети пропадали. 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ _(раздражённо)_: В таком случае надо лучше смотреть за своими детишками, а не устраивать геноцид! В конце концов, не выпускать их из дому... Мало ли как можно приспособиться. 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: А почему должны приспособиться именно мы? Пусть приспосабливаются они, или пусть они куда-нибудь уйдут, где им будут рады. 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: Это обычная логика всех фашистов, расистов и ксенофобов. 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ _(просящим тоном)_: Мы ведь никому не мешаем, никому не угрожаем. Мы просто хотим жить спокойно. Что же в этом плохого, господин Ланцелот? Ведь это же можно - жить спокойно. А вы говорите такие ужасные вещи... 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ _(раздражённо)_: Как я уже сказал, это логика фашиствующего мелкого обывателя, латентного расиста и ограниченного ксенофоба. Ладно, всё, хватит, сменим тему. Что он ест, ваш дракон? 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Город наш дает ему тысячу коров, две тысячи овец, пять тысяч кур и два пуда соли в месяц. Летом и осенью сюда еще добавляется десять огородов салата, спаржи и цветной капусты. 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ: Он объедает вас! 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ: Нет, что вы! Мы не жалуемся. А как же можно иначе? Пока он здесь - ни один другой дракон не осмелится нас тронуть. 
ЛАНЦЕЛОТ _(самодовольно)_: Да другие-то, по-моему, все давно перебиты. 
ШАРЛЕМАНЬ _(с надеждой в голосе)_: А вдруг нет? Уверяю вас, единственный способ избавиться от драконов - это иметь своего собственного... Довольно об этом, прошу вас. Лучше вы расскажите нам что-нибудь интересное.  
*** 
Е. Шварц. "Дракон"

----------


## gRomoZeka

> *gRomoZeka* *pisces*
> Переход на личности. Игнорирую.

 Если игнорируешь, мог бы и не писать.
Если написал, объясняю: твою фразу:  

> Просто общество у нас злое, завистливое, любит смотреть другим в карман и считать деньги.

 и прочие неоднократные высказывания в том же духе я считаю оскорбительной не только для меня, но и для всех окружающих. Если все "правозащитники" позволяют себе такой хамский тон, неудивительно, что на настоящий момент Путин более популярен. 
К тому же твоя манера подавать "подредактированные" новости под кричащими заголовками подрывает доверие к любой предоставленной тобой информации (даже если она правдива).  
Мальчику, который все время кричал "Волки!" (или в твоем случае: "Милиция!", "Путин!" и т.п.), тоже со временем перестали верить. Поэтому не думаю, что у твоей "просветительской" компании здесь высокий КПД.

----------


## Оля

> особенно те, кто (повторяю для тех, кто не понял) СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО, по собственной воле выбрал жизнь бродяги.

 Все-таки я сомневаюсь, что есть люди, которые "сознательно выбирают жизнь бродяги"...   ::  Как это?
Бомжами по собственной воле и от хорошей жизни не становятся. Я так думаю.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Все-таки я сомневаюсь, что есть люди, которые "сознательно выбирают жизнь бродяги"...   Как это?
> Бомжами по собственной воле и от хорошей жизни не становятся. Я так думаю.

 Это был ответ на сообщение mishau:  

> Оказалось, он - ветеран вьетнамской войны. Пришел с протестом против военных конфликтов. .... Сказал, что после войны просто выбрал такой образ жизни - по-другому не может. Никто ему не мешает.

 К тому же я знаю не понаслышке, что среди бомжей встречаются люди, которые имеют родственников, желающих помочь (предоставив жилье или материальную помощь). Но отказываются от помощи, поскольку такая жизнь их УСТРАИВАЕТ. 
Также для меня в категорию "сознательных" бомжей попадают алкоголики (или наркоманы) со стажем, которые многие годы не работают, затем, исчерпав все материальные ресурсы, продают квартиру (заметь, никто у них ее не отбирает), чтобы получить деньги, которые главным образом тратят на алкоголь (опять же, вполне сознательно). Такие люди очень быстро меняют сьемные квартиры на подвалы и превращаются в бомжей.  
В принципе, я согласна, что им нужна помощь. Но не в виде пособия, которое позволит таким людям и дальше вести подобный паразитический образ жизни. Нужны программы реабилитации, а не подачки за счет других нуждающихся слоев населения (сирот, пенсионеров и прочих).

----------


## Lampada

Понятно, что только в редких случаях алкоголик или наркоман способен выздороветь без посторонней помощи.  Поэтому "сознательно" для них не существует.

----------


## mishau_

> и прочие неоднократные высказывания в том же духе я считаю оскорбительной не только для меня, но и для всех окружающих. Если все "правозащитники" позволяют себе такой хамский тон, неудивительно, что на настоящий момент Путин более популярен.

 Здесь хамского ничего нет. Это самый нейтральный диагноз. Просто ты автоматически причисляешь себя к той категории, поэтому и считаешь это оскорбительным. Возразить по существу тебе нечего, и из-за этого ты переходишь на личности и вместо того чтобы найти аргументы, зачем-то придираешься к моим словам и пытаешься перевести разговор на тему какой есть mishau.   
p.s. и я далеко не правозащитник.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Понятно, что только в редких случаях алкоголик или наркоман способен выздороветь без посторонней помощи.  Поэтому "сознательно" для них не существует.

 Ну они как минимум начали сознательно принимать наркотики. 
Вот серьезно, если бы мне пришлось выбирать между двумя законопроектами - повышение пособий детям-инвалидам или повышение пособий бомжам-наркоманам - я бы выбрала детей. И бог с ней, с политкорректностью.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Здесь хамского ничего нет. Это самый нейтральный диагноз. Просто ты автоматически причисляешь себя к той категории, поэтому и считаешь это оскорбительным.

 Ну вот не надо, не надо смещать акценты.  ::  
Ладно, последний мой пост по этому вопросу. Речь шла не о "категории", а об обществе. Если бы вы были конкретнее в своих оскорблениях, я бы, вероятно, промолчала.  

> Просто общество у нас злое, завистливое, любит смотреть другим в карман и считать деньги.

 И да, я причисляю себя к обществу, как и всех окружающих. А с какой планеты Вы, mishau_, прилетели, я не знаю.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Здесь хамского ничего нет. Это самый нейтральный диагноз. Просто ты автоматически причисляешь себя к той категории, поэтому и считаешь это оскорбительным.   Ну вот не надо, не надо смещать акценты.  
> Ладно, последний мой пост по этому вопросу. Речь шла не о "категории", а об обществе. Если бы вы были конкретнее в своих оскорблениях, я бы, вероятно, промолчала.    
> 			
> 				Просто общество у нас злое, завистливое, любит смотреть другим в карман и считать деньги.
> 			
> 		  И да, я причисляю себя к обществу, как и всех окружающих. А с какой планеты Вы, mishau_, прилетели, я не знаю.

 Я не общество. Я - личность.

----------


## mishau_

> Понятно, что только в редких случаях алкоголик или наркоман способен выздороветь без посторонней помощи.  Поэтому "сознательно" для них не существует.

 Мысль, которой ты пытаешься возразить основана на стереотипах и штампах. На самом деле, многим людям здесь просто дела нет друг до друга и о других социальных группах судят на основе каким-то общепринятых идей. Я, например, очень четко вижу, что многие кто пишет на этом форуме, в глубь проблемы не вникали и с людьми данной категории общались очень мало, а может и вовсе не общались.    ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Все-таки я сомневаюсь, что есть люди, которые "сознательно выбирают жизнь бродяги"...   Как это?

 Значит, ты не любишь приключения.  :P

----------


## Rtyom

[quote=mishau_] 

> Originally Posted by "mishau_":35nfdswu  Здесь хамского ничего нет. Это самый нейтральный диагноз. Просто ты автоматически причисляешь себя к той категории, поэтому и считаешь это оскорбительным.   Ну вот не надо, не надо смещать акценты.  
> Ладно, последний мой пост по этому вопросу. Речь шла не о "категории", а об обществе. Если бы вы были конкретнее в своих оскорблениях, я бы, вероятно, промолчала.    
> 			
> 				Просто общество у нас злое, завистливое, любит смотреть другим в карман и считать деньги.
> 			
> 		  И да, я причисляю себя к обществу, как и всех окружающих. А с какой планеты Вы, mishau_, прилетели, я не знаю.

 Я не общество. Я - личность.[/quote:35nfdswu] 
Софистическая уловка, чтобы уйти от чёткого ответа.  ::

----------


## charlestonian

Бомжи выброшены из жизни по тем или иным обстоятельствам. http://mnenia.zahav.ru/ArticlePage.aspx?articleID=1834 
 I don't think anybody wants to be a bum on their own... Life happens you know!

----------


## Zaya

> Я не общество. Я - личность.

 но при этом  

> *gRomoZeka*  *pisces* 
> Переход на личности. Игнорирую.

 Просто игра слов, конечно.   ::

----------


## mishau_

> Софистическая уловка, чтобы уйти от чёткого ответа.

 Ответа на какой вопрос? 
Общество у нас с советских времен уподобляется некоему безликому бесполому человекоподобному существу, и при этом считается, что это существо по каким-то причинам абсолютно совершенно и мы все перед ним ничтожные твари. Однако общество - это сложнейший социальный организм, который состоит из множества слоев и течений, отличающихся по возрасту, национальным интересам, по полу, по сексуальной ориентации, по социальной принадлежности и т.д. Слои общества имеют множество взаимосвязей. У общества нет и не может быть единых потребностей (кроме как пожрать и сходить на горшок). Более того потребности всех слоев противоречивы и удовлетворение потребностей одной общественной группы может ущемить интересы другой группы этого общества. Возникают конфиликты и противоречия. Поэтому группы борятся за свои интересы и решения ищутся на основе компромиссов. Это называется политика.  
Если общество больно, это не значит что каждый человек его составляющий болен. Общество и личность - это разные вещи и нельзя уподоблять общество личности, а личность - обществу. Хотя в нашей стране это принято. Просто в больном обществе нет четких взаимосвязей между социальными группами, разрушена система решения конфликтов путем политических договоренностей. Каждый сам за себя. 
Человек болен, у него высокая температура он лежит в кровати и не может нормально работать. Но это не значит, что больна его рука или  нога или шея. Или каждая его клетка.  
qRomoZeka говорит что причисляет себя к обществу. Ну что ж, десантник в голубом берете, который бьет лбом кирпичи и кричит "Слава России" - это гордость общества. Но тот же десантник после горячей точки, безногий побирающийся в метро и при медалях собирающий бутылки. Человек которого принимают за скотину, которому никто не помогает, которого люди гоняют как бомжа ото всюду, он что не достоин нормальной жизни? Выходит, общество выжало из него все соки и вышвырнуло на помойку как ненужную вещь. Что же тут оскорбительного.  
Так что принадлежать обществу это сильно сказано. Я бы сказал, что мы все же интегрированы в общество, как личности, со своими собственными интересами и целями. Отождествлять себя с безликим существом, у которого из реальных целей поесть да в туалет сходить, неправильно. Потребность общества в целом можно выразить такой фразой: зачем нам восстанавливать памятники войны, не лучше ли эти деньги раздать сразу бедным ветеранам.

----------


## mishau_

Власти индонезийской провинции Северная Суматра собираются принять закон, в соответствии с которым на человека, подавшего нищему, будет налагаться штраф до $670. Новый нормативный акт, который направлен на борьбу с попрошайничеством, будет принят в октябре этого года. Принятие такого закона необходимо для снижения уровня бедности в западной провинции Индонезии, которая занимает третье место в стране по количеству попрошаек после Джакарты и восточной части острова Ява, - уверены местные власти. 
В соответствии с данными социальных служб, в этом регионе около 11 тыс. нищих, 30% из них - дети младше 12 лет. Один попрошайка в день может заработать около 55 тыс. индонезийских рупий (меньше $6), сообщает ИНТЕРФАКС. 
Ранее власти острова Бали уже приняли подобный закон, запрещающий подавать нищим, а в случае его нарушения, предусмотрено наказание в виде штрафа до $500 и срока тюремного заключения до трех месяцев.   http://www.newtimes.ru/teletype/200708031186129099  
Вот так, а вы говорите бомжей сажать!

----------


## Mikhail_S

... а мне например, непонятно, почему я должен ездить в метро вместе с бомжами. Причем то, как они выглядят, я умолчу. Но находиться с ними в одном вагоне, порой, просто невозможно. Потом я не уверен ,что я сижу на чистом месте, а не на изгаженном с утра тем же бомжом. Или взялся за поручень, который облапал сифилисный алкаш... 
Даже по этим причинам, необходимо решать эти вопросы. Хотя тунеядство и бродяжничество не одинаково в своих проявлениях. Но с этим надо бороться, но и перегибать палку нельзя. Во всяком случае, главноя беда - это образование и воспитание в семье. Ребенок алкашей может стать алкашом, потому что он не считает это за унижение своего же собственного достоинства. Ребенок бродяги тоже может стать бродягой, потому что для него эти условия абсолютно нормальные...  
Но я абсолютно уверен в одном. Если человек хочет жить нормально, он будет жить нормально. Если другой деградировал на столько, что, от животного его отличает только какие-то тряпки на теле, то он должен быть изолирован от остальных.

----------


## mishau_

> ... а мне например, непонятно, почему я должен ездить в метро вместе с бомжами. Причем то, как они выглядят, я умолчу. Но находиться с ними в одном вагоне, порой, просто невозможно. Потом я не уверен ,что я сижу на чистом месте, а не обоссаном сегодня с утра бомжем или не взялся за поручень, который облапал сифилизный алкаш...

 Об этом должны думать работники метро и мы, как потребители. Мы платим деньги за метро. Однако в метро есть рэкет, который обирает бомжей и думаю что они делятся с сотрудниками охраны правопорядка.   

> Потом я не уверен ,что я сижу на чистом месте, а не обоссаном сегодня с утра бомжем или не взялся за поручень, который облапал сифилизный алкаш...

 А причем здесь бомжи? Мне вспоминается анекдот:  А вас не учили мыть руки после туалета? - Нас учили не ссать на руки!  
Я нашу статистику не нашел, но нашел американскую. Там 22% людей не соблюдает туалетную гигиену. Учитывая пуританские нравы в Штатах, я могу только догадываться о нашем проценте. Скажем так, био-туалеты (которые на улицах за 12 рублей) умывальника не имеют.
Так что в любом случае уверенности быть не может, верно.  
Так вот, то что бомжи попадают в метро - это вина метрополитена, а может и беда. Но сажать за это - уж слишком.

----------


## Leof

Всегда существовали люди, обречённые на бродяжничество не по собственнной воле, не из-за своих же пагубных действий или по внутреннему внушению или в силу душевного изъяна. Я не говорю про бывших заключённых. Есть многие случаи, где людей лишали жилья, а порой и угрожали их жизни из-за стоимости их квартир и из-за того, что те, имея несчастье стать целью преступников, отказались принять унизительные альтернативные условия. Либо вообще жертвы бюрократии или чьей-то преступной халатности - описки в домовой книге, роковой формальности, приведшей к невозможности восстановить человека в его правах. Есть случаи, когда из-за сбоя в работе компъютерной бызе данных людей хоронят, женят, приписывают им несуществующих детей, изменяют их пол. возраст и т.д. И такие ошибки имеют иногда непреодолимые последсвия. 
И как быть людям, которых выгнали их собственные дети? или чьи документы попали в руки к мошенникам? 
Среди бродяг мне встречалось много людей не опустившихся душевно, хоть и обездоленных, но бережно сохраняющих привычки старой, когда-то благополучной жизни. Среди бродяг много стариков, однажды вышедших из дому по недогляду родных и ненашедших дорогу домой. 
Судьба часто обрекает самых лучших из нас на такие несчастья, которые заставляют этих людей стать попрошайками и бродягами. 
А насчёт транспорта, что ж, придя в любую больницу, мы сталкиваемся с неизбежностью прикосновений к предметам, до которых дотрагивались люди, больные заразными болезнями. 
Зимой БОМЖи ездят в метро, так как нет больше места, где им согреться. Пусть строят ночлежные дома, ведь примеры таких уже существуют. В них всем, кто проявит стойкость и откажется от употребления спирного, будет соблюдать режим, дадут стол и кров. Но таких мест слишком мало!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Так вот, то что бомжи попадают в метро - это вина метрополитена, а может и беда. Но сажать за это - уж слишком.

 Опять передергиваешь! Надоело уже читать эти домыслы и за уши притянутые аллегории.
За то, что "бомжи попадают в метро", никто сажать не собирался. Речь шла о несоблюдении регистрационного режима (и то, только ЕСЛИ законопроект будет принят, чего может и не быть).

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Среди бродяг много стариков, однажды вышедших из дому по недогляду родных и ненашедших дорогу домой.

 Вы уцепились за слово "сажать", и забыли про цель законопроекта: ввести регистрацию, чтобы иметь хоть какие-то средства учета находящихся на территории города бездомных людей.  
И как раз таким потерявшимся старикам, чьи данные с фотокарточкой, поданные родственниками, возможно, пылятся в каком-то милицейском участке, регистрация пошла бы только на пользу.

----------


## mishau_

> Опять передергиваешь! Надоело уже читать эти домыслы и за уши притянутые аллегории.
> За то, что "бомжи попадают в метро", никто сажать не собирался. Речь шла о несоблюдении регистрационного режима

 А зачем тогда он нужен, этот регистрационный режим?

----------


## Leof

Нужно тогда во всей стране их снабдить удостоверениями. 
Но погодите, на каком основании будуд составляться данные в таких удостоверениях? 
Фото, пол, физические данные. Но у человека же нет паспорта, а иногда и памяти. 
Что запишут тогда в такой бумаге? - _Мужчина, приблизительно пятидесяти лет, русскоговорящий_.? 
Или их нумеровать будут? И называть Ивановым Иваном?

----------


## Mikhail_S

*mishau_* я не понимаю Вас... причем здесь руки мыть? Или Вы не поняли о чем я говорил? Руки естественно я мою после метро. Да и вообще, перед едой да и в течение дня тоже периодически. 
Или я должен оборудовать вагоны туалетами с раковиной для мойки бомжей и своих рук? 
Я вообще ничего не понял из того, что Вы написали. У меня к сожалению нет возможности мыть руки в метро... извените...  *Leof* тех, о ком Вы говорите, я у вокзала, метро и т.д. не видел. Я видел тупых, упитых водкой чуть ли не насмерть бомжей. Мне их не жаль ни сколько. 
Те кто пострадал ,как Вы описали действительно жаль. Но они чисты и опрятны, и я их в толпе не различаю. 
Да, им нужно помочь. Но помочь им можно, только если они сами обратятся за помощью. 
ЗЫ.
В больницу я не хожу... рано еще по поликлиникам шастать. Лет эдак через 40, когда пимирать пора будет...  ::

----------


## mishau_

> *mishau_* я не понимаю Вас... причем здесь руки мыть? Или Вы не поняли о чем я говорил? Руки естественно я мою после метро. Да и вообще, перед едой да и в течение дня тоже периодически. 
> Или я должен оборудовать вагоны туалетами с раковиной для мойки бомжей и своих рук? 
> Я вообще ничего не понял из того, что Вы написали. У меня к сожалению нет возможности мыть руки в метро... извените...

   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Нужно тогда во всей стране их снабдить удостоверениями.
> Но погодите, на каком основании будуд составляться данные в таких удостоверениях?
> Фото, пол, физические данные. Но у человека же нет паспорта, а иногда и памяти.
> Что запишут тогда в такой бумаге? - _Мужчина, приблизительно пятидесяти лет, русскоговорящий_.?
> Или их нумеровать будут? И называть Ивановым Иваном?

 Если у человека нету памяти, вступает в действие милицейская процедура - например, проверка информации о пропавших без вести. Тут заблудшим старичкам и пригодится их удостоверение с фотографией. 
Разумеется, человек может намеренно (или в силу каких-то психических проблем) назвать неверную информацию. Но фотографии не лгут, как и "пальчики" (возможно, в случае, когда человек явно имеет проблемы с памятью или психическое заболевание, будут и их будут брать для целей опознания). 
А Иванов Иван ничем не хуже John-а Doe. На первое время сойдет.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  За то, что "бомжи попадают в метро", никто сажать не собирался. Речь шла о несоблюдении регистрационного режима   А зачем тогда он нужен, этот регистрационный режим?

 Ну уж точно не для того, чтобы не пускать бомжей в обещственный транспорт. Не нужно фантазировать.

----------


## Mikhail_S

[quote=mishau_] 

> *mishau_* я не понимаю Вас... причем здесь руки мыть? Или Вы не поняли о чем я говорил? Руки естественно я мою после метро. Да и вообще, перед едой да и в течение дня тоже периодически. 
> Или я должен оборудовать вагоны туалетами с раковиной для мойки бомжей и своих рук? 
> Я вообще ничего не понял из того, что Вы написали. У меня к сожалению нет возможности мыть руки в метро... извените...

   :: [/quote:ig5b7x19]
давайте по шагово.
Я: Бомжи заражают собой поручни в метро.
Вы: мойте руки...
Я: Они опрожняются под себя на сиденья, на которых я сижу.
Вы: не ссыте на руки... 
И чего я должен понять?  ::

----------


## mishau_

> давайте по шагово.
> Я: Бомжи заражают собой поручни в метро.
> Вы: мойте руки...
> Я: Они опрожняются под себя на сиденья, на которых я сижу.
> Вы: не ссыте на руки... 
> И чего я должен понять?

 Бомжи заражают собой поручни в метро - это неверно. Откуда такие факты? Я столько ездил и до сих пор как-то в норме.  
Они опрожняются под себя на сиденья, на которых я сижу. - Никогда не видел. Я с цыганами в электричках в одном вагоне ездил 2 года. Потом ведь есть милиция, можно вызвать ее по телефону. Можно сообщить машинисту, что бомж в вагоне и они его удалят. Нет? Правильно. У нас милиция не работает, а бомжи виноваты.   
С другой стороны. Многие люди руководствуются принципом: лучше не мочиться на руки, чем мыть их после туалета. Поэтому, нет никакой гарантии поручень, за который я держусь, не трогал человек, не помывший руки после туалета. 20-30 человек за день. Нет гарантий, что тубик не подержался за поручень, а также человек после медосмотра в КВД. Деньги, которые мы так любим держать в руках могут быть разносчиками таких болезней, о которых мы и слыхом не слыхивали. Вода, которая у нас в кране явно далека от чистоты.
Вот и возникает вопрос,  а почему тогда собственно бомжи? Они что - прокаженные?  
Но самое интересное другое. Каждый день в новостях мы слышим, то дети отравились в пансионате, то взрослые, то воду в Москве-реке заразили. Вспышки дезинтерии и палочки коха. То сливы нечистотные и т.п. А главная опасность, стало быть - от бомжей. Может им всем по автомобилю дать?

----------


## Mikhail_S

*mishau_*
Несогласен.
Вообще, судя по нашему разговору, склонен полагать, что Вам и за руку с ними поздороваться будет не брезгливо... а что такого в самом деле. Поздоровался, руки вымыл... делов -то.  
Странно то ,что мы вообще обсуждаем это.  
Я высказал свое мнение по отношению к спившимся и деградировавшим до скоткого состояния бомжам. Другого не будет. И я никого ни в чем не убеждаю и не доказываю, я просто высказал свое мнение на этот счет.

----------


## mishau_

> *mishau_*
> Несогласен.
> Вообще, судя по нашему разговору, склонен полагать, что Вам и за руку с ними поздороваться будет не брезгливо... а что такого в самом деле. Поздоровался, руки вымыл... делов -то.  
> Странно то ,что мы вообще обсуждаем это.  
> Я высказал свое мнение по отношению к спившимся и деградировавшим до скоткого состояния бомжам. Другого не будет. И я никого ни в чем не убеждаю и не доказываю, я просто высказал свое мнение на этот счет.

 Тем не менее, бомжи все же люди, а не скоты.

----------


## Rtyom

Ты хотел сказать «не скот». Скот и скоты — разные вещи.

----------


## mishau_

> Ты хотел сказать «не скот». Скот и скоты — разные вещи.

 Не скот - это факт. Не скоты, они не захватывают школ, не похищают людей, много чего они не делают, что бы их считали скотами, или скотом...

----------


## Оля

> *Leof* тех, о ком Вы говорите, я у вокзала, метро и т.д. не видел. Я видел тупых, упитых водкой чуть ли не насмерть бомжей. Мне их не жаль ни сколько. 
> Те кто пострадал ,как Вы описали действительно жаль. Но они чисты и опрятны

 Интересно, как это они "чисты и опрятны", если у них нет дома??? А где они моются, спят, что едят, где стирают одежду? Что вы такое говорите-то??   

> Но я абсолютно уверен в одном. Если человек хочет жить нормально, он будет жить нормально

 Ах, как у тебя все просто! Ну а представь, что тебя посадили (не дай бог, конечно!) - несправедливо посадили, оговорили, подставили, и ты попал в тюрьму, а потом вышел - и куда? Ну или мошенники отняли квартиру. Ну и куда ты денешься со своей "уверенностью" после этого?

----------


## gRomoZeka

Подробнее о проекте регистрации: 
Согласно документу, «бомж-свидетельство» предоставит бродяге право не только на бесплатный обед и койку в виде куцей гуманитарной помощи. Врачи будут обязаны его вылечить, службы занятости подыскать работу, а органы соцзащиты «пробить» вопрос о назначении пенсии. Ну, а в перспективе бездомные могут рассчитывать даже на новую квартиру.
Правда, как долго государство должно содержать босяков на бесплатном пансионе в обмен на то, что те «завяжут» с бродяжничеством, в проекте не говорится. 
Взято отсюда: http://www.rosbalt.ru/2007/07/25/402061.html 
Смогут это реализовать или нет - другой вопрос.  
Здесь же почему-то автоматически посчитали регистрацию каким-то концом света, и начали обсуждать абсолютно абсурдный вопрос - заслуживают бомжи этого или нет (виноваты - не виноваты, скоты - не скоты).  
Никакого отношения к законопроекту это не имеет. Регистрация не задумана, как наказание. Это всего лишь попытка упорядочить жизнь бомжей и жизнь города. Можно считать ее нелепой, бюрократической, неэффективной - но тем не менее, что-то нужно делать со сложившимся положением, а по законопроекту, очевидно, бомжам дается хоть какая-то надежда вернуться к оседлой жизни. При желании.

----------


## mishau_

> Ах, как у тебя все просто! Ну а представь, что тебя посадили (не дай бог, конечно!) - несправедливо посадили, оговорили, подставили, и ты попал в тюрьму, а потом вышел - и куда? Ну или мошенники отняли квартиру. Ну и куда ты денешься со своей "уверенностью" после этого?

 У меня у знакомых родственника посадили, а пока он сидел, его объявили пропавшим без вести (подлог) и переоформили квартиру. К сожалению, наше государство устроено так, что никакой суд не поможет. Да что тут далеко ходить. Теракт в вагоне московского метро. Жена одного из пассажиров проводит опознание по подлогу и переоформляет квартиру. В итоге, живой муж при документах считается погибшим и никакой суд не может помочь.   

> Подробнее о проекте регистрации:  
> Здесь же почему-то автоматически посчитали регистрацию каким-то концом света, и начали обсуждать абсолютно абсурдный вопрос - заслуживают бомжи этого или нет (виноваты - не виноваты, скоты - не скоты).  
> Никакого отношения к законопроекту это не имеет. Регистрация не задумана, как наказание. Это всего лишь попытка упорядочить жизнь бомжей и жизнь города. Можно считать ее нелепой, бюрократической, неэффективной - но тем не менее, что-то нужно делать со сложившимся положением, а по законопроекту, очевидно, бомжам дается хоть какая-то надежда вернуться к оседлой жизни. При желании.

 В случае добровольной регистрации - согласился бы с этим. Но принуждение человека под страхом лишения свободы, хм... "Железной рукой загоним человечество в светлое будущее!" - это уже было. Кончилось плачевно.

----------


## Mikhail_S

*Оля* Я бомжей вижу каждый день. Несчастных стариков среди них нет. Если со мной что случится, пфу-пфу-пфу,... У меня на работе столько ребят приехали голодранцами  в Москву, но работают и устраивают свою жизнь. Я не вижу причин оправдывать бомжа работоспособного возраста. Тем более, сейчас все чаще молодых появляется... 
Ладно, если вам всем нравятся бомжи, ради Бога... жалейте их сколько влезет.

----------


## mishau_

> Несчастных стариков среди них нет. Если со мной что случится, пфу-пфу-пфу,...

 Эх, от сумы да тюрьмы...  ::

----------


## Оля

> Несчастных стариков среди них нет.

 Возможно, они когда-то ими были ("несчастными стариками" в твоем понимании).
Хотя вполне можно быть старым и несчастным, и при этом отупевшим и "упитым водкой".

----------


## mishau_

*В Японии пять подростков подожгли бомжа* 
Полиция Токио задержала пятерых юношей, подозреваемых в попытке сожжения 52-летнего бездомного в парке Kita Ward. 
Эта организованная группа начиная с апреля неоднократно нападала на бомжей в парке, сообщает Associated Press со ссылкой на источник в японской полиции. 
"Бомжи бесполезны для общества, они - как кошки и собаки, - выразил мнение 17-летний рабочий-плиточник, один из задержанных. - И меня не волнует, живы они или нет". Трое подозреваемых - студенты-первокурсники, добавляет источник в полиции. 
По данным следствия, группа молодых людей вечером 13 мая подожгла спящего на скамейке бездомного вахтёра с помощью полиэтиленового пакета, наполненного "коктейлем Молотова". При этом компания выкрикивала лозунг: "Давайте приберем отбросы". 
В результате нападения бомж получил ожоги 30% тела и до сих пор находится в больнице. В полиции добавили, что обычно этот человек спал в интернет-кафе, но в тот день случайно оказался в парке. 
Добавим, что это не первый случай, когда преступники пытаются расправиться с бомжами при помощи горючих материалов. Так, весной 2006 года были задержаны подростки, которые, по материалам расследования, сожгли 60-летнего бездомного Макото Амадзуцуми. 
Мужчина страдал болезнью ног и не смог выбраться из-под моста, где он проживал, чтобы сбить с себя пламя от самодельной зажигательной бомбы, которую в него бросила группа подростков. 
Стихийная травля 
Отметим, что в Японии охота на бомжей стала своего рода национальным развлечением. Это объясняется тем, что в японской культуре личное достоинство мужчины традиционно измеряется работой и семьей. Поэтому японцы так относятся к бездомным - их регулярно унижают и даже убивают. 
Так, в январе 2002 года пятеро школьников положили на грудь 55-летнему Кунихико Судзуки плиту и, встав на нее все вместе, задавили мужчину. А в ноябре 2002-го три 13-летних подростка избили палками и железными прутьями 45-летнего Кацуми Иноуэ. 
В феврале 2003 года на берегу реки в городе Мито три 18-летних юноши и девушка забили до смерти 34-летнего Осаму Эбинэ. 
Каждый день японских бомжей оплевывают, проклинают, пинают, избивают палками и прутьями, забрасывают камнями и горящими сигаретами. У этого явления даже есть особое название - "хоморесу-гари", "охота на бездомных". 
Однако японские бездомные отличаются от нищих в других странах. Преимущественно, это мужчины в годах, они живут в аккуратных чистых "домиках" из картона и брезента. 
У некоторых бездомных есть плитки для приготовления пищи и даже телевизоры, работающие на автомобильных батареях. Многие зарабатывают несколько фунтов в день, собирая алюминиевые банки и журналы и сдавая их на переработку. Милостыню не просит почти никто. Такие вещи как наркотики и проституция им неизвестны.   http://www.newsru.com/crime/06aug2007/bomzh_japan.html

----------


## Mikhail_S

почему-то мне все равно, какие существуют проблемы в Японии :/
Но поверьте, мне до японской молодежи очень далеко, лучше сказать так, что они для меня, просто недосягаемы   ::

----------


## Leof

Да здесь в России происходят похожие случаи.
Бродяги не имеют никаких прав. На улице их обирают даже подростки.
Милиция с ними не церемонится. Хотя, как это ни парадоксально, часто именно милиция спасает их от смерти. Милиция и скорая. 
Но случаи зверства, хотя говорят о них редко, происходят в отношении бродяг как со стороны милиции, так и некоторых "врачей", которые отказывают в лечении бродягам, и оставляют умирать прямо в приёмном отделении либо на улице. 
Мне доводилось, пусть и кратко, общаться с некоторыми бродягами.
Никогда я не слышал от них бранного слова, всякий был вежлив в просьбах и обращении и особенно благодарен за простое понимание.
Вынесешь ли ненужную обувь или одежду, кипу прочитанных журналов или старых книг - всегда они с застенчивостью благодарят, как за настоящий подарок. 
Я склонен им сочувствовать, пусть и не всем. Естественное чувство отвращения вызывают грязные, опухшие и в конец отупевшие от водки бродяги, коих полно на вокзалах. Пусть даже таких большинство. 
Однако должны быть службы, которые дают не опустившимся стол, кров и посильную работу.
Я знал одного бродягу, который, попав однажды в больницу, как БОМЖ, остался там работать лифтёром. Больничные харчи, казённая одежда и коморка - это не всё, что он получил на остаток жизни. Все угощали его от души - врачи, пациенты, приносили ему хорошую одежду. Он был вежлив и приветлив со всеми, никогда не матерился. Бывало, выпьет лишнего, но не в рабочее время. К нему все относились хорошо, он всегда улыбался и относился ко всему с юмором. Он жил лучше, чем многие в его возрасте, кто живёт в домах престарелых - тех, у кого есть семья, дети и даже дом, в котором им не нашлось места. 
В городе огромные возможности для привлечения таких людей на работу, а для них - возможность заработать.  
Проблема бедноты есть в каждом городе, в Москве и в России далеко не самые худшие условия выживания этих людей. Но проблема на то и проблема, что нужно её решать.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я знал одного бродягу, который, попав однажды в больницу, как БОМЖ, остался там работать лифтёром. Больничные харчи, казённая одежда и коморка - это не всё, что он получил на остаток жизни. Все угощали его от души - врачи, пациенты, приносили ему хорошую одежду. Он был вежлив и приветлив со всеми, никогда не матерился. Бывало, выпьет лишнего, но не в рабочее время. К нему все относились хорошо, он всегда улыбался и относился ко всему с юмором. Он жил лучше, чем многие в его возрасте, кто живёт в домах престарелых - тех, у кого есть семья, дети и даже дом, в котором им не нашлось места. 
> В городе огромные возможности для привлечения таких людей на работу, а для них - возможность заработать.

 Конечно, легко обвинять государство в этом, что оно не "привлекает" бомжей на работу (хотя, как я уже писала, законопроект, который все здесь ругают, намерен это сделать). В любом городе бомж при желании может найти работу сам. Самый элементарный пример - сторож на стройке, еще и вагончик полагается - какое-никакое, а жилье. 
Человек, о котором писал Leof, достоин уважения, но таких как он - один на тысячу. Не знаю, где обитают такие бомжи: "Никогда я не слышал от них бранного слова, всякий был вежлив в просьбах и обращении" (хотя еще в СССР был такой типаж - "интеллигентный алкоголик"). Я лично вижу каждый день существ, опустившихся до скотского состояния, которые абсолютно никакого сочувствия не вызывают. Знаю наверняка, что большинство из них вели подобный образ жизни и до того, как стали бомжами (вечно пьяные или обдолбанные, превратившие свои квартиры в притоны). 
Даже у бомжа в нашем несовершенном обществе есть возможность подняться на ноги: жить не в подземном переходе, а в своем, пусть и убогом, жилище; зарабатывать не попрашайничеством и воровством, а своим трудом; тратить деньги не на бухло, а на чистую одежду. Если человек этого не хочет делать, мне не жаль его. Мне больше жаль бездомную собаку, которая действительно не вольна над своей судьбой. 
ЗЫ. Извините, может, немного резко. Но как раз сегодня была свидетелем неприятного инцидента с участием в бомжа, так что эмоции взяли верх.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by Leof  Я знал одного бродягу, который, попав однажды в больницу, как БОМЖ, остался там работать лифтёром. Больничные харчи, казённая одежда и коморка - это не всё, что он получил на остаток жизни. Все угощали его от души - врачи, пациенты, приносили ему хорошую одежду. Он был вежлив и приветлив со всеми, никогда не матерился. Бывало, выпьет лишнего, но не в рабочее время. К нему все относились хорошо, он всегда улыбался и относился ко всему с юмором. Он жил лучше, чем многие в его возрасте, кто живёт в домах престарелых - тех, у кого есть семья, дети и даже дом, в котором им не нашлось места. 
> В городе огромные возможности для привлечения таких людей на работу, а для них - возможность заработать.    Конечно, легко обвинять государство в этом, что оно не "привлекает" бомжей на работу (хотя, как я уже писала, законопроект, который все здесь ругают, намерен это сделать). В любом городе бомж при желании может найти работу сам. Самый элементарный пример - сторож на стройке, еще и вагончик полагается - какое-никакое, а жилье. 
> Человек, о котором писал Leof, достоин уважения, но таких как он - один на тысячу. Не знаю, где обитают такие бомжи: "Никогда я не слышал от них бранного слова, всякий был вежлив в просьбах и обращении" (хотя еще в СССР был такой типаж - "интеллигентный алкоголик"). Я лично вижу каждый день существ, опустившихся до скотского состояния, которые абсолютно никакого сочувствия не вызывают. Знаю наверняка, что большинство из них вели подобный образ жизни и до того, как стали бомжами (вечно пьяные или обдолбанные, превратившие свои квартиры в притоны). 
> Даже у бомжа в нашем несовершенном обществе есть возможность подняться на ноги: жить не в подземном переходе, а в своем, пусть и убогом, жилище; зарабатывать не попрашайничеством и воровством, а своим трудом; тратить деньги не на бухло, а на чистую одежду. Если человек этого не хочет делать, мне не жаль его. Мне больше жаль бездомную собаку, которая действительно не вольна над своей судьбой. 
> ЗЫ. Извините, может, немного резко. Но как раз сегодня была свидетелем неприятного инцидента с участием в бомжа, так что эмоции взяли верх.

 Чтобы так рассуждать, нужно все-таки побыть в шкуре бомжа. А иначе - это все, увы, ханжество.

----------


## Leof

Ханжество, это говорить, что они - лишние люди.
А помочь бродяге - это просто хорошее дело, вот и всё.  *gRomoZeka*, ну, всякие люди бывают. 
А кто из российских партий вообще занимается проблемой бездомных?
На улицах часто встречаются молодые люди, которые собирают деньги на озеленение Луны или Подмосковья. Я им, правда, почему-то не доверяю, и сто рублей на саженец ёлки дать очень хочется, но всё же колется.  
Есть такая самоорганизация как Мурзики. Они покупают мячи, велосипеды, игрушки и одежду и машинами без предупреждения развозят по детским домам.  
А кто занимается бомжами?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Чтобы так рассуждать, нужно все-таки побыть в шкуре бомжа. А иначе - это все, увы, ханжество.

 Ханжество (ака "показная добродетель") - охать, ахать и рассуждать о своей любви к бомжам, не предпринимая никаких практических шагов, чтобы им помочь. 
А я прямо говорю, что любви к ним не испытываю. И что значит побыть в их шкуре? Упиться вдупель и валяться в канаве? У меня несколько лет не было прописки. Неприятно, но не смертельно. Возникали некоторые неудобства, но на работу можно устроиться и без трудовой, в любой поликлинике тебя обслужат без прописки, за наличку. Хотя, конечно, кому-то интереснее шляться по вокзалам и выть: "Сами мы не местные..." 
Жаль лишь бездомных стариков, детей и инвалидов, которым без посторонней помощи устроиться в жизни очень трудно или невозможно. А бомжи трудоспособного возраста выбрали для себя такой образ жизни.

----------


## Mikhail_S

мндаа... направление разговора уводит нас в дебри. 
Лично мне все ясно. 
Ограничусь только тем, что разделю широкое понятие бомжа.
Бич - опустившиеся
Бродяга - просто бродяги. Выглядят нормальн, просто не живут на одном месте, и перебиваются случайными зароботками (иногда и незаконными).  :: 
Бедолага - попавший в беду человек. 
К бродягам я никаких претензий не имею. Живут как хотят.
К бедолагам сочувствие. Но не стану скрывать, что я не в силах им помочь в одиночку, а объединять людей для помощи им - не имею возможностей (нет организаторских способностей) 
Бичи - уж извините. Но я от их запаха дурно чувствую себя.

----------


## Ramil

> Чтобы так рассуждать, нужно все-таки побыть в шкуре бомжа. А иначе - это все, увы, ханжество.

 Согласно твоей логике, чтобы рассуждать о том, что убивать - плохо, надо сперва замочить пяток людей. А иначе - ханжество. 
Не нужно пробовать экскременты на вкус, чтобы сказать, что это д...мо.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Чтобы так рассуждать, нужно все-таки побыть в шкуре бомжа. А иначе - это все, увы, ханжество.

 Ты бомж?  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  Чтобы так рассуждать, нужно все-таки побыть в шкуре бомжа. А иначе - это все, увы, ханжество.   Согласно твоей логике, чтобы рассуждать о том, что убивать - плохо, надо сперва замочить пяток людей. А иначе - ханжество. 
> Не нужно пробовать экскременты на вкус, чтобы сказать, что это д...мо.

 Это твоя логика, мне ее не приписывай. Согласно моей логике, тех, кто не понимает, что убивать плохо, возможно, вылечит потеря пары тройки родственников от рук убийцы. Ханжество - это охать и ахать что ради цивилизованного общества надо удалить бомжей. Добродетель - помочь бомжам по крайней мере не опускаться ниже того дна на котором они сейчас.

----------


## Ramil

[quote=mishau_] 

> Originally Posted by "mishau_":1lca6f3l  Чтобы так рассуждать, нужно все-таки побыть в шкуре бомжа. А иначе - это все, увы, ханжество.   Согласно твоей логике, чтобы рассуждать о том, что убивать - плохо, надо сперва замочить пяток людей. А иначе - ханжество. 
> Не нужно пробовать экскременты на вкус, чтобы сказать, что это д...мо.

 Это твоя логика, мне ее не приписывай. Согласно моей логике, тех, кто не понимает, что убивать плохо, возможно, вылечит потеря пары тройки родственников от рук убийцы. Ханжество - это охать и ахать что ради цивилизованного общества надо удалить бомжей. Добродетель - помочь бомжам по крайней мере не опускаться ниже того дна на котором они сейчас.[/quote:1lca6f3l] 
Т.е. не дать подохнуть с голода и кормить нашими подачками. В отношении регистрации - это для того и делается. Человеку могут предложить какую-никакую работу, пищу, кров. Да, он должен встать на учёт, как человек, который не в состоянии о себе позаботиться сам. (В моём понимании они недееспособны, что автоматически должно ограничивать их в правах - ведь душевнобольных ставят на учёт, а органы опеки следят за тем, чтобы они получали минимально-необходимый уход). 
Либералы орут - вы нарушаете права бомжей!
 @$%!@#  - мой им ответ. Перед человеком всегда стоит выбор - оставаться на дне или хотя бы попытаться выбраться из ямы. Он либо отщепенец, а отщепенцев общество отторгает или уничтожает, либо желает оставаться членом общества и жить согласно законам этого общества. Хочешь свободы - п...дуй в тайгу, живи с медведем, ешь бруснику. Но нет, им надо здесь на помойке сидеть и питаться ништяками, - т.е. паразитировать на обществе (если бы он хотя бы воздух озонировал, можно было бы поговорить о симбиозе, но пока - это паразит, вроде тараканов, которые без человека жить не могут - нечего жрать).
Какие права у тараканов?

----------


## mishau_

А дети и старики, они что полезного дают обществу? Чем они, согласно твоей логике, отличаются?

----------


## Ramil

> А дети и старики, они что полезного дают обществу? Чем они, согласно твоей логике, отличаются?

 Да ничем, только дети ещё не дееспособны по законам общества, а старики, зачастую, уже не дееспособны. Вернее ограниченно-дееспособны. Именно для этого существуют органы опеки. И старики и дети живут в обществе и соглашаются следовать его правилам (вольно или невольно).
Асоциалы не желают жить в обществе. В этом и разница. Также - либо они будут следовать принципам, диктуемым для общества и будут регистрироваться, либо пусть не пользуются благами цивилизации и продуктами того общества, которое они отвергают.
Государство предлагает помощь (хоть какую-то - в обмен оно хочет знать, а сколько всего и где шляются все эти несчастные бездомные). Но нет - все же, блин, гордые - подачками не пользуемся, мы свободные люди и пр. Ну так тогда на свободу - в лес!

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by mishau_  А дети и старики, они что полезного дают обществу? Чем они, согласно твоей логике, отличаются?   Да ничем, только дети ещё не дееспособны по законам общества, а старики, зачастую, уже не дееспособны. Вернее ограниченно-дееспособны. Именно для этого существуют органы опеки. И старики и дети живут в обществе и соглашаются следовать его правилам (вольно или невольно).
> Асоциалы не желают жить в обществе. В этом и разница. Также - либо они будут следовать принципам, диктуемым для общества и будут регистрироваться, либо пусть не пользуются благами цивилизации и продуктами того общества, которое они отвергают.
> Государство предлагает помощь (хоть какую-то - в обмен оно хочет знать, а сколько всего и где шляются все эти несчастные бездомные). Но нет - все же, блин, гордые - подачками не пользуемся, мы свободные люди и пр. Ну так тогда на свободу - в лес!

 А что значит "в лес", они твою жилплощадь не занимают. Потом, трудоспособность это вещь субъективная. Мне не нравится что столько молодых здоровых мужиков в охране сидят за копейки, и ничего не производят, по сути ничего не желают, пусть устраиваются менеджерами, чиновниками, профессорами, артистами. А так они тоже паразитируют. Что же их теперь тоже в лес что ли? А охранниками могут как раз те же старушки и старики работать.

----------


## Ramil

[quote=mishau_] 

> Originally Posted by "mishau_":2rufcrwj  А дети и старики, они что полезного дают обществу? Чем они, согласно твоей логике, отличаются?   Да ничем, только дети ещё не дееспособны по законам общества, а старики, зачастую, уже не дееспособны. Вернее ограниченно-дееспособны. Именно для этого существуют органы опеки. И старики и дети живут в обществе и соглашаются следовать его правилам (вольно или невольно).
> Асоциалы не желают жить в обществе. В этом и разница. Также - либо они будут следовать принципам, диктуемым для общества и будут регистрироваться, либо пусть не пользуются благами цивилизации и продуктами того общества, которое они отвергают.
> Государство предлагает помощь (хоть какую-то - в обмен оно хочет знать, а сколько всего и где шляются все эти несчастные бездомные). Но нет - все же, блин, гордые - подачками не пользуемся, мы свободные люди и пр. Ну так тогда на свободу - в лес!

 А что значит "в лес", они твою жилплощадь не занимают. Потом, трудоспособность это вещь субъективная. Мне не нравится что столько молодых здоровых мужиков в охране сидят за копейки, и ничего не производят, по сути ничего не желают, пусть устраиваются менеджерами, чиновниками, профессорами, артистами. А так они тоже паразитируют. Что же их теперь тоже в лес что ли?[/quote:2rufcrwj] 
Охранники подчиняются правилам. Бомжи нет. Вся разница. Если бомж проходит регистрацию и встаёт на учёт - претензий нет. Те, кто отказывается - те пусть валят из города (из городов и населённых пунктов вообще). Почему - я уже сказал. Права человека тут не при чём (это я тоже уже сказал). У них же никаких документов, порой, нет. Откуда милиционер, к примеру, должен знать, что это бомж, а не международный террорист, находящийся в розыске и косящий под бомжа?   

> А охранниками могут как раз те же старушки и старики работать.

 Повторяю, к тем, кто хочет работать и жить в обществе - претензий нет. Претензии только к тем, кто работать не желает, а предпочитает питаться с помойки. Вот их - в лес, на 101 км. 
Потом, не путай трудоспособность с дееспособностью - это немного разные вещи.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Мне не нравится что столько молодых здоровых мужиков в охране сидят за копейки, и ничего не производят, по сути ничего не желают, пусть устраиваются менеджерами, чиновниками, профессорами, артистами. А так они тоже паразитируют. Что же их теперь тоже в лес что ли? А охранниками могут как раз те же старушки и старики работать.

 Мда-а... Настоящая каша. Менеджеры, чиновники, профессора и артисты тоже ничего не "производят", как и охранники. Это не значит, что те "паразитируют". Если человек выполняет работу, в которой есть необходимость и за которую ему готовы платить, это уже значит, что он не паразит, а полезный член общества. Если тебе не нравится, что он при этом здоров - твои проблемы.  
А старушки и старики и так работают, если хотят. Мест всем хватает. И многим бомжам хватило бы, если б они соизволили задницей пошевелить и поискать себе место.

----------


## Mikhail_S

Когда прихожу на Курский вокзал, то просто душа радуется.
Крогом бомжи. И так им там хорошо, что прям хочется дать им пятак на водку, чтобы и дальше радовали собой и создаваемой ими атмосферой сартира или притона кого-го... 
Быдло беречь надо. .. иначе не будет возможности сказать, что ты должен о ком-то позаботится. 
А вот проскользнуло тут то, на что я обратил внимание. Это старики и дети. Детей даже в нищем РСФСР устраивали и всячески старались бороться с беспризорностью. Со стариками тоже надо решать вопрос, строительством домов для престарелых. 
Вот только алкаши никак не вписываются. Ниже того уровня, которого они опустились, падать некуда. И самое главное - невозможно подняться. Печень и мозг разрушены. Моральные принципы и самосознание утрачены. Какой уровень поддерживать? Уровень скота? Пусть хоть лес валят и снег в Сибири убирают... весь, хоть какая-то польза  ::

----------


## mishau_

Насчет паразитов общества. 
Вот статья. Называется *«Что паразитов жалеть?» или Кому на Руси жить.*  http://www.amurpravda.ru/articles/2006/02/09/7.html
Это - скинхэды. За паразитов они считают иностранцев, но логика у них простая. Люди-паразиту пусть живут в своей стране, а не в России.  
А вот уже статься про праволибералов. *Французский синдром*  http://www.anti-glob.ru/st/ststr.htm  *Цитирую:* 
Что же видит право-либерал? Он видит только проблему умножения безработных иждивенцев из числа мигрантов, увеличение количества паразитов, нахлынувших на дармовой хлеб высоких европейских социальных гарантий. Выход либерал видит очевидный: срезать эти гарантии. Резко снизить социальные налоги, освободив тем самым производство от бремени нахлебников. Логика проста: не будет дармового хлеба – не будет и паразитов. Если не прикармливать безработных тунеядцев – то они и не будут прорываться в сытую Европу и устраивать в ней беспорядки. Останутся только те, кто объективно нужен экономической системе. Кто не вписывается в экономическую систему – тот не нужен обществу. Социал-дарвинизм без всяких затей. Таким образом, в рамках право-либерального мировоззрения конечной причиной французских безобразий является отказ от холодной логики экономизма и дрейф европейских систем в сторону социализма.   Цитирование приведено на основании ст. 19 ч.1 п.2 Закона РФ "Об авторских и смежных правах". 
У меня какие-то странные мысли то ли ваши взгляды похожи на скинхэдовские, то ли на право-либеральные, я не знаю. Вам не приходит в голову, почему подобные идеи в основном встречаются в статьях про маргиналов?   

> Повторяю, к тем, кто хочет работать и жить в обществе - претензий нет. Претензии только к тем, кто работать не желает, а предпочитает питаться с помойки.

 А может все-таки помойки сделать такие, чтобы с них питаться нельзя было?

----------


## Ramil

> Насчет паразитов общества. 
> У меня какие-то странные мысли то ли ваши взгляды похожи на скинхэдовские, то ли на право-либеральные, я не знаю. Вам не приходит в голову, почему подобные идеи в основном встречаются в статьях про маргиналов?

 Просто никто ещё не предложил альтернатив. А даже если похожи - беда скинхедов в том, что они - марионетки. Ими, ведь, серьёзно занимаются и многие политические силы оказывают им негласную поддержку.
Просто в силу своей примитивности, никаких решений проблемы, ктоме прямого насилия им в голову не приходит. А почему? А потому что кто-то когда-то задвинул тезис о том, что все люди равны и тот же бомж - что твой брат. Что надо помогать людям и бла бла бла. А все, кто думает не так - ультрарадикалы.
Просто тезис этот изначально - неправильный. У человека есть не только права, но и обязанности перед обществом ИМХО (о чём многие забывают). Поэтому те, кто своих обязанностей не исполняет - должен лишаться прав. 
Вот перенеси это всё на бытовой уровень - приехал к тебе дальний родственник. Сел на иждивение, жрёт, спит, а потом наглеет настолько, что начинает ещё права качать. Первое, что ты сделаешь в такой ситуации - удалишь его из своего дома.   

> А может все-таки помойки сделать такие, чтобы с них питаться нельзя было?

 А зачем? Не вижу смысла.

----------


## mishau_

> Вот перенеси это всё на бытовой уровень - приехал к тебе дальний родственник. Сел на иждивение, жрёт, спит, а потом наглеет настолько, что начинает ещё права качать. Первое, что ты сделаешь в такой ситуации - удалишь его из своего дома.

 Ха-ха-ха! У меня пёс дома огромный "сидит на иждивении", "жрёт, спит" и иногда "наглеет настолько что начинает ещё права качать"   ::   
Почему-то все решили, что бомжи это люди по собственной воле опустившиеся на дно. Кстати, вспоминается Горький и Есенин - им надо было срочно пройти регистрацию, а то посадили бы на год. 
Классная статья. http://www.ng.ru/regions/2001-12-06/4_rostov.html _
Как становятся бомжами? Почти у всех схожие пути: кого-то выгнали из дома родные, у кого-то пожар уничтожил дом вместе с документами, а кто-то после развода, оставив все добро бывшей "половине", ушел куда глаза глядят. Немало среди них и беженцев, и тех, кто опустился на "дно" после сокращения штатов или закрытия заводов. Почти все они, прежде чем попасть сюда, в поисках помощи ходили по длинным чиновничьим коридорам. _  
А вот еще статья *Убийственные каникулы* http://www.rg.ru/2004/07/09/podrostki.html
Меня оценка настораживает: "Убитых мне не жалко, потому что они бомжи и пользы от них все равно никакой"

----------

